# "Magnificat" for chamber choir. Live performance



## Mantas Savickis

Hi,

here is my other choral work "Magnificat" composed in 2009. Performed by Lithuanian chamber choir "Jauna Muzika".






Regards
Mantas Savickis


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Astonishing music.
Colours I never heard.
Unearthly athmosphere.
The art of pleasing with dissonance.
Excellent execution: crisp, transparent and never out of tune.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

It is nice, but I must say I prefer your work in other mediums. It appears to me writing for voice is actually a hindrance to your talent, whereas instruments are more versatile and traduce your ideas better.


----------



## Aramis

Though I enjoyed Agnus Dei better I also admire this one. 

I don't usually listen to sacral music but I appreciate raw and crude, kind of antique mood of this work, very contemplative.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Mantas Savickis said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is my other choral work "Magnificat" composed in 2009. Performed by Lithuanian chamber choir "Jauna Muzika".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Mantas Savickis


The major sticking point that I find in most of the pieces you posted here is that they lack excitement. What's music if it doesn't do some stirring up.

This bleak atmospheric work, needs some driving force, something to push it further and give it some tension.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about.

Mendelssohn's Psalms 42...

So peaceful and calm, yet at the same time, exciting and stirring.


----------



## Mantas Savickis

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> The major sticking point that I find in most of the pieces you posted here is that they lack excitement. What's music if it doesn't do some stirring up.
> 
> This bleak atmospheric work, needs some driving force, something to push it further and give it some tension.
> 
> Here's an example of what I'm talking about.
> 
> Mendelssohn's Psalms 42...
> 
> So peaceful and calm, yet at the same time, exciting and stirring.


 My friend, this is 21rst century... there were many different styles after Felix Mendelssohn... even avantgard is dead to composers these days. That's why composers are looking for something new or try to connect different music styles from the past. If you think that I will start writing music in style of 19th century you are wrong


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Mantas Savickis said:


> My friend, this is 21rst century... there were many different styles after Felix Mendelssohn... even avantgard is dead to composers these days. That's why composers are looking for something new or try to connect different music styles from the past. If you think that I will start writing music in style of 19th century you are wrong


I never said the word style.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I thought it was fantastic.

All your music has a matery of style, technique and is written in the finest taste. However, I do sympathise with Saul, occasionally they are a little too tame and dont work towards any kind of emotional complex.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> I never said the word style.


No, but that's pretty much what is implied; you are enumerating characteristics that aren't typical to contemporary classical music.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> The major sticking point that I find in most of the pieces you posted here is that they lack excitement.


The excitement of Manta's music lies not in the rytmical stirring up or in virtuose hullaballoo.
I get thrilled from the dosage of dissonance, building up, letting go, here and there offering a moment of rest where he almost suggest some consonancy, without ever letting go the tension.
For me it is really exciting to listen to it, cannot help crying sometimes, it even makes me feel profoundly happy and joyous. That means a lot coming from an old musician who is getting tired from musical clichés and even starts hating some great music because it starts to be a routine...
Really, the excitement of this music, lies not in superficial tricks and clichés. It lies in the creation of a totally new musical athmosphere. It reminds me a lot of the compositions of Vic Nees. Google them up and enjoy.


----------



## Rasa

Definitely a very good piece.

I enjoy your vocal works the most.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Sanctus Petrus said:


> The excitement of Manta's music lies not in the rytmical stirring up or in virtuose hullaballoo.
> I get thrilled from the dosage of dissonance, building up, letting go, here and there offering a moment of rest where he almost suggest some consonancy, without ever letting go the tension.
> For me it is really exciting to listen to it, cannot help crying sometimes, it even makes me feel profoundly happy and joyous. That means a lot coming from an old musician who is getting tired from musical clichés and even starts hating some great music because it starts to be a routine...
> Really, the excitement of this music, lies not in superficial tricks and clichés. It lies in the creation of a totally new musical athmosphere. It reminds me a lot of the compositions of Vic Nees. Google them up and enjoy.


Well if you personally enjoy it, then there is nothing what to say. My cup of tea is different though.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Well if you personally enjoy it, then there is nothing what to say. My cup of tea is different though.


Keep listening, analysing other peoples music, keep writing yourself, and I'm fairly sure one day you will get the insight and the feel for what really good music stands for: the creation of an aesthetic order in the chaos of sounds.

By means of harmony (=the game of juxtaposition of consonance and dissonance) rythm (=the game of movement) melody (=the game of linear invention) orchestration (=the painting with tonecolour), composers play a superb game of building art.

No need for a god of any kind: we are divine ourselves as long as we play along, being productive creators...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Sanctus Petrus said:


> Keep listening, analysing other peoples music, keep writing yourself, and I'm fairly sure one day you will get the insight and the feel for what really good music stands for: the creation of an aesthetic order in the chaos of sounds.
> 
> By means of harmony (=the game of juxtaposition of consonance and dissonance) rythm (=the game of movement) melody (=the game of linear invention) orchestration (=the painting with tonecolour), composers play a superb game of building art.
> 
> No need for a god of any kind: we are divine ourselves as long as we play along, being productive creators...


We are not divine.

God is Divine, and no one else.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I am god. Therefore I am divine.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> We are not divine.
> 
> God is Divine, and no one else.


Never seen or heard from a god.
But I often feel divine myself.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Sanctus, I like you.


----------



## Rasa

He's holy at least...


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Ha... ha.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Rasa said:


> He's holy at least...


Sometimes I'm assHoly.:lol:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

emiellucifuge said:


> I am god. Therefore I am divine.


Is there anything else we should know about you?


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Is there anything else we should know about you?


Xe created the world in seven days. With the help of a brother per day, for a total of seven brothers.


----------



## Aramis

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> Xe created the world in seven days


Who is Xe?


----------



## Mantas Savickis

Aramis said:


> Who is Xe?


I guess Xenakis


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> Xe created the world in seven days. With the help of a brother per day, for a total of seven brothers.


A mini French Lesson:

"Tais-toi" (pronounced tay-twah) is indeed the most common, neutral one when you address one person. "Taisez-vous" (tay-zay-voo) is used when you address several people, or someone you wish to be formal with. It translate into "be quiet". 
Now for the ruder version of "shut up", it is "ta gueule" (pronounced tagul) for one person, "vos gueules" (pronounced vogul) for a group of people".


----------



## emiellucifuge

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Is there anything else we should know about you?


Nothing more than has already been revealed in the scripture. Although Im actually a lot nicer than those blasted prophets make me out for.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

emiellucifuge said:


> Nothing more than has already been revealed in the scripture. Although Im actually a lot nicer than those blasted prophets make me out for.


As they say:

_Where are them wet towels..._


----------



## Aramis

Some major changes on your website, Mantas. I'm glad to see list of your works in English but why did you remove many recordings from "Muzika" and left only those on YouTube? I already downloaded these removed and have all on my disk, hope you don't mind. 

Btw, I also see that you wrote song: “Debesys neša vėją” for soprano and piano and couple of lesser works for piano solo (or pianos ensamble). Are those pieces avaiable to listen? I'm especially interested in this song of yours.


----------



## Mantas Savickis

Aramis said:


> Some major changes on your website, Mantas. I'm glad to see list of your works in English but why did you remove many recordings from "Muzika" and left only those on YouTube? I already downloaded these removed and have all on my disk, hope you don't mind.
> 
> Btw, I also see that you wrote song: "Debesys neša vėją" for soprano and piano and couple of lesser works for piano solo (or pianos ensamble). Are those pieces avaiable to listen? I'm especially interested in this song of yours.


i just do some changes. There were a lot of simple short pieces for drama theater performances and I don't think that right now my music is going to this direction. I already wrote many compositions but I am pleased only with a few. I think "Debesy neša vėją" is not so bad but it was never recorded. I wrote it even before I entered Lithuanian Academy of Music.

Mary Christmas to all of you


----------



## Narwhal

Your harmonic language is exceptionally beautiful and striking; I love it.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> A mini French Lesson:
> 
> "Tais-toi" (pronounced tay-twah) is indeed the most common, neutral one when you address one person. "Taisez-vous" (tay-zay-voo) is used when you address several people, or someone you wish to be formal with. It translate into "be quiet".
> Now for the ruder version of "shut up", it is "ta gueule" (pronounced tagul) for one person, "vos gueules" (pronounced vogul) for a group of people".


You've gone down the road of being impolite and swearing. How great that makes you seem.


----------

